# Forum Home Renovation Paving  Regulation paving / concrete path around slab?

## shaneo

Hi All, 
One thing I've been noticing more often lately is houses (particularly new ones) that don't have surrounding paving or concrete paths all around the house. A common example is many display homes in my area that have crushed granite with the odd plant in it, going all the way up to the footing.  
So, my question is ... is this legal? I was always under the impression that there was some regulation that stated that a sealed path of some sort needed to surround a house with the appropriate gradient etc to encourage water away from the slab, for x amount of distance (i.e. 1m, at 1:100 gradient)  
The reason for my question ... I'm going to be renovating a house soon, and there is a very ugly concrete path around some parts of the house. I was thinking of ripping it up and throwing down a decent depth of granite and some modern (not bulky) plants. All of this would be kept well below the damp course of the house. I assume that I will still need something to encourage water away from the slab/footings ... heavy duty plastic at a gradient under the stone, or a graduated concrete "plinth" around the slab and under the stones are the two things that spring to mind.  
What are your thoughts? Have you seen this before, and know of the suitability of it? 
Just found a picture ... so I've attached that, too.  
Cheers, 
Shane

----------


## shaneo

Anyone? I wait with jackhammer in hand ... :Biggrin:

----------


## Terrian

looking at the picture you posted, what is up against the house is free draining material, if the land is sloped away from the house, water will flow away from the house even if the pebbles or whatever is laid level.

----------


## shaneo

Thanks Terrian. In my case, I have existing concrete around the house, so I'm guessing my best course of action would be to remove the concrete, compact the soil below to slope away from the house, and then cover with free draining material (and plant my plants within that into the soil below).  
The thing that looks a little concerning in the picture above is the fact that the house on the right is actually higher than the one on the left ... so there surely must be some sub-soil ag drains or similar to take the water away ... because it's certainly not going anywhere by iteslf!

----------

